# Hummingbird 535 portable



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Anybody have any experience with these fish finders. I see it uses 2 6volt latern batteries, the old ones came with rechargables, I think. How long will these 2 batteries last? I'll be bringing this up to Canada with me and won't have lantern batteries readily accessible, so i'm trying to figure out how many I'll need to bring up with me.


----------

